# 07 Roubaix - Which model to get- Please Help



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I have an appointment @ 5:30pm Monday (9/25/06) to get fitted for my new Roubaix I'm about to order. I am unsure of which model to get and would appreciate some feedback. Coming from Mountain biking, I have been reading on road bike components and it seems as though a triple ring crank is not as well perceived on a road bike as it is on a mountain bike. Everyone I talk to tells me to get a Compact Double, and after using a gear calculator, the Compact set up really does make a lot of sense. 
After narrowing down my selection to 3 bikes, I’m still not sure of which model to get, I like the colors of the Expert Team Gerolstiener the best, but the fact that it’s a triple ring crank make me question this bike.
The Expert Rival is my next choice, everything I have heard about the SRAM components has been positive, but the 11/26 cassette will leave me with one less low gear to climb with. ( I live in Michigan, while we do have some good climbs, I won’t be climbing over any mountain ranges)
My final choice is the PRO model with a Ultegra. Dura Ace mix (12/27 cassette) , Roval wheel set ( how good are these) and carbon fiber stem ( which was recalled least year ) and bars. Specialized recommends replacing Carbon Fiber seat post, stems and bars every three years. 
All 3 bikes are sweet, but is the Pro model worth the extra $1000.00? , If I get the Triple ring will I be disappointed?, How well will the 11/26 SRAM climb? Please help!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I went through a similar decision last year for my Roubaix - triple Expert, compact double Expert, or Pro. I was coming from a Allez Sport triple. I went with the compact double Expert. It was easy for me to decide against the triple. I figured if I couldn't climb hills on the double, I just needed more hill work.  I'm in the San Fran. Bay Area, we've got hills, and I've never had troubles on the more major climbs in the area. I couldn't justify the additional cost for the Pro for someone at my level at the time, however, now in hindsight I wish I had just sprung for the Pro, even though the Pro and Expert have the same frame (which is the case this year too). But I don't regret my purchase at all. I love the bike.

As for the stem, no big deal. It was actually the magnesium face plate which was the problem, being replaced with an aluminum one.

I thought you could use Shimano cassettes with the new SRAM groups? They're only $60-70. Will the SRAM RD not run a 12-27? You will get a 34 front, while I have a 36.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checked...the Rival RD apparently accepts a 27-t cassette. I wouldn't let a cassette sway my decision on a bike at that price.


----------



## fat guy on a bike (Sep 24, 2006)

*3 ring circus*

I don't care what anybody says pro semi pro armstrong want to be. 3 rings are great. Extra wieght is minimal.If you want to make up the wieght difference before a ride, take a piss. THere is something to be said for having those one or two lower gears when you need them. I ride a Giant TCR 1. I regret not buying a bike with the 3 rings.Don,t make the same mistake.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

fat guy on a bike said:


> I don't care [...] 3 rings are great. Extra wieght is minimal.


Seconded. I bought the 06 Expert triple, and have zero complaints. Remember, the triple not only has a lower gear than the compact, it probably also has a higher one! 

And sure, you won't use the top-top or bottom-bottom gear all that often, but when you want it -- like that big hill near the end of a 185-mile randonnee -- you'll be very glad it's there! And even if you never use it, you're probably carrying more weight in bar tape than that third ring'll add.

But either way, you're getting a good bike. I can't say enough about my 06 Expert. It's given me 3500 miles of real joy.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*The Expert Compact looks awfully good*

Dr. John, 
I do realize I could switch the cassette to a 12-27 and give up only one low gear to the triple, but with the stock 11/26 SRAM cassette I also gain one higher gear over the triple. I too, am not sure I can justify the higher cost of the PRO for a rider at my level. I plan on using this bike to do a Quad Century Ride (DALMAC) and a 157 mile One Day Ride Across Michigan ( ODRAM). I do not race and this bike will only be used for the shear pleasure of riding. I also feel that if I can’t climb a hill, I need to get stronger.
I’m pretty stoked about the new SRAM components, so I think I’m leaning toward the Expert Compact Rival, Thanks everyone for your imput :confused5:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> ). I do not race and this bike will only be used for the shear pleasure of riding. I also feel that if I can’t climb a hill, I need to get stronger.


I came from a triple and wasn't sure what to expect from the compact double, or if I'd like it. Took awhile to get used to it, but for me, I've really enjoyed it. Your mileage may vary.

Not sure what to tell you about the 11 t. I'm on a 50/36-12/27, and for me, the range is perfect. I have spun out the top very on some descents, but to be honest, I was going fast enough. 

IMO, the Gerolsteiner/triple looks way better, but with the double, you get to be the first on your block with Rival. Decisions, decisions.  As ornoth points out, it doesn't matter. Either way they're both great bikes. The triple would be the safer purchase if you're not sure double versus triple. For me it wasn't a consideration.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*What about the wheels ?*

Does anyone know if the Roval Wheelset on the PRO Model are that much of an upgrade over the Mavic Ksyrium Elites or the Shimano R6600 wheel sets.? I can't seem to found out anything about these wheels.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*I ordered the Expert Rival Compact today.*

I just got back from my LBS, I decided on the Roubaix Expert Rival Compact and was told I should be riding it this weekend, I hope they are right. Thanks again for everyones help.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Ah, cool. Didn't notice. The double comes with Kysrium Elites. Mine came with last year's 'Ultegra' wheels. They've been great. Absolutely bullet proof. Only complaint is they're pretty heavy (over 1800 grams for the pair).

Looking at the tech. specs., that's really a fantastic bike. Plus I love the new new 8r frames. I'm jealous.  I'm seriously considering a S-Works Robaix frameset in Gerolsteiner.

I'd love to see a picture once you get it.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I just got back from my LBS, I decided on the Roubaix Expert Rival Compact and was told I should be riding it this weekend, I hope they are right. Thanks again for everyones help.:thumbsup:


 
Good call on the compact, compared to a triple you will be sooo much happier and the 11/26 is the perfect ticket for a compact. IMO, triples bite -- shifting is not as nice as a duble and you will acually end up shifting more often to be in the right gear with a triple. Plus, with the 11t the big gear is much bigger than the triple, in fact it is bigger than a 53/12. You do lose something on the low side, but my gosh, who could possibly need a 30/27???


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> Ah, cool. Didn't notice. The double comes with Kysrium Elites. Mine came with last year's 'Ultegra' wheels. They've been great. Absolutely bullet proof. Only complaint is they're pretty heavy (over 1800 grams for the pair).
> 
> Looking at the tech. specs., that's really a fantastic bike. Plus I love the new new 8r frames. I'm jealous.  I'm seriously considering a S-Works Robaix frameset in Gerolsteiner.
> 
> I'd love to see a picture once you get it.


Hey Doc, I think you may be off on the wheel weights. In fact the R600 wheels are 2grs lighter than the Mavic Elites, and those are just the advertised numbers -- historically Shimano is pretty accurate with their claimed weight while Mavic tends to be quite aggressive in their advertised weights.


----------



## fat guy on a bike (Sep 24, 2006)

*say no to triple?*

Who needs a triple? Me. I have even had my wifes ocr 3 fitted with a mountain bike cassette and rear derailur.Also had my daughters trek pilot built the same way, 30-34.
They can climb through the clouds with me now.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

fat guy on a bike said:


> Who needs a triple? Me. I have even had my wifes ocr 3 fitted with a mountain bike cassette and rear derailur.Also had my daughters trek pilot built the same way, 30-34.
> They can climb through the clouds with me now.


No you don't, you need to work a little harder. And for gosh sakes man, give your wife and daughter some credit, with a little riding they might not need mtb gearing on their road bikes!


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

fat guy on a bike said:


> Who needs a triple? Me. I have even had my wifes ocr 3 fitted with a mountain bike cassette and rear derailur.Also had my daughters trek pilot built the same way, 30-34.
> They can climb through the clouds with me now.


Dude, 30/30-34 @ 50rpm is like 3 mph. They can walk it. :idea:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

@critchie-

Thanks for the correction. I'm not sure where I got the over-1800 gram weight. I thought I weighed them stripped (I'm a chemist so I have access to very accurate balances) when I compared their weight to my Cane Creek Volos Team Issues (FWIW, their claimed weight is 1550, and they came in at 1567 gram), but cannot find where I wrote it down.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*My 2007 Expert Compact Rival is here.*

My bike shop called and told me my bike came in today, I am going to pick it up tomorrow. 
They were pretty excited about the bike and told me it weighs under 17Lbs. I don’t know how that compares to other bikes but it sounds good to me. They also were impressed with the way it looks,
They said it looks red and white in pictures, but the white is more of a grey with a cobblestone print, hence ROUBAIX.. I’ll post some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> They were pretty excited about the bike and told me it weighs under 17Lbs.


Nice. My '06 Expert was 17.4 lbs with Ti Speedplays and a Toupe seat, so it looks like they did a good job of shaving some weight. If you're not into 'gel' seats, check out the Toupe instead of the new Toupe Gel that came on your bike to save 50 grams. They're the same price, so the LBS can switch it for free.


----------

